# Bellator 138 in Tweets: Pros react to Kimbo Slice vs. Ken Shamrock



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SMH! What did yall think of the fight...



> Kimbo Slice fought Ken Shamrock on Friday night at Bellator 138, and regardless of how ridiculous it may have seemed, the mixed martial arts world was watching. Catch reaction from the pros as Slice survived an early rear-naked choke scare to knock Shamrock out clean at Bellator's latest and greatest tentpole event.
> 
> Derek Brunson ✔@DerekBrunson
> Shamrock is the toughest mfer at the nursing home!
> ...


----------

